# Clubs for a beginner



## Famous44

Hi,

I have been playing golf for 6-7 years now but only a relaxed way. Once a year maybe. My best score for a par 40ish 9hole is 69 ju7st so you know how bad I am.
I have decided to start the game up seriously and need to get myself a decent set of clubs. My budget is around £250. I have a major slice and was wondering if clubs can fix that.
I was looking at these clubs, you think they're good?
Wilson Matrix Package Set (Steel/Graphite Shafts) - Wilson Staff available at Onlinegolf.co.uk - Europe's No.1 shop for golf equipment

If not, please suggest another set or iron set etc.

Thank You


----------



## 65nlovenit

Unfortunately clubs cannot fix slices, shanks, hooks, divots and all other golf related problems. The set your looking at will more then suffice, but if I were just starting out, I might go for a garage sale set to see if I get a summer under my belt with the clubs all in one piece. Wrapping a 80 dollar putter around my golf cart could get expensive. Now if your dead set on joining the fraternity, find yourself a pro and get lessons to cure all of the problems mentioned above, you'll enjoy the game more from the fairway. I mentioned in another posting, try putting a golf glove under your right arm pit, and don't let it fall when you swing. Might help the slice....Like they say in the navy,,,,welcome aboard...


----------



## Famous44

Thanks very much for the help. I am definetly going to be taking the sport up and just need practice. ASnybody else?


----------



## matt-uk

Accuforce Hybrid Combo - american golf i spoke to the chap down americian golf and he said that they are a good club for a beginner i have had mine for around 4 months and i love them.


----------



## 65nlovenit

See the post "driver goes left to right big time" theres some good info there to help with the slice...


----------



## Famous44

Went into town today and picked myself up a nice set of Deep Red III's. They're great.

Buy Wilson DEEP RED III Ti Driver from County Golf UK

Buy Wilson Deep Red III Fairway Woods from County Golf UK

Buy Wilson Wilson Deep Red 111 3-SW Graphite Shaft from County Golf UK

I tried them out and found them great. It was between them and the RAM FX9 series(I think).

I also got 2 free lessons with the club Pro and managed to fix my slice with a new swing. What a day! Git some golf shoes aswell.

Thanks for all the advice and please comment on my purchases.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Oh God we've created a Duffer, no stopping him now!


----------



## Famous44

What's a Duffer? Still low on the whole golf lingo.


----------



## Golfbum

Famous44 said:


> What's a Duffer? Still low on the whole golf lingo.


It is a word used by older people to describe new golfers. Has been around for years. However it does not fairly describe new golfers. It bascially means you will mishit or DUFF many shots if you are a new golfer.

However I have played with "Duffers" who have played golf for years. So there is no relationship between a "Duffer" and a new golfer when you get right down to it.

Consider yourself a new golfer, someone who is becoming interested in the game of golf!  Enjoy the game, have fun playing. Golf is a hard game to conquer. No man or woman has ever truly conquered the game of golf. If they had we would have read about the perfect score.

Happy New Year, enjoy your new clubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## zaphod

Some lessons and practice range will help that slice but you do need some forgiving clubs to start with. I would suggest used Callaway x-14s cw uniflex steel shafts. They are very popular and should be found at most shops selling used or on ebay for about $150 -$220 shipped. They are a cavity backed offset design with a fairly forgiving bounce which will help those swing faults. Also they are a club which can stick with you for many years. Annika recently switched to her new Callaways after many years of using the x-14s. Quite a testimony for a premier golfer to turn down her sponsors newer technology and keep winning. 

Happy golfing and hope this helps


----------



## overthebars

Hi all...

A newbie (or duffer) here...

I am just starting this game, and headed out to the local golf pro shop to find some Lefty clubs.

They recommended Power-Bilt's or Prince for my first set, and they didn't really help me decide between the two before I left. Both sets come with a bag, titanium driver, and graphite fairway woods.

Anyone got any info or recommendations to help me pick between these two brands?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thor

I was on ebay and there was a set of cleveland vas+ for $20.. can't beat that. I just switched from the vas's.


----------



## thor

here's the link

eBay: CLEVELAND VAS + IRONS 3-PW GRAPHITE REGULAR LH (item 110106619127 end time Mar-27-07 19:33:34 PDT)


----------



## Butz

overthebars said:


> Hi all...
> 
> A newbie (or duffer) here...
> 
> I am just starting this game, and headed out to the local golf pro shop to find some Lefty clubs.
> 
> They recommended Power-Bilt's or Prince for my first set, and they didn't really help me decide between the two before I left. Both sets come with a bag, titanium driver, and graphite fairway woods.
> 
> Anyone got any info or recommendations to help me pick between these two brands?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey,

whether you'll choose a brand new or slightly used (pre-owned) club; Just make sure it will be adjusted according to your Height, and Lie Angle be fitted to your body frame.

for example, I stand 6 foot tall, and my TM r7 XD was added 0.5inch, with a plus 1 degree upright.

By doing this, you will be able to hit the golf ball with ease.


----------



## CFree3344

I actually have a question about clones. It's time for me to buy a new set clubs. I am def. still a beginner. I was looking into the clones of the Callaway Fusions. I have read great things about them. I found a clone set for 230. I was wondering if these clubs would be too "advanced" for me being that I am still a beginner. Any suggestions on a beginner club whether it be clone or name brand please let me know. Thanks!


----------

